# Built in Entertainment/Cabinet Noob Questions please



## de_schwartz (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys, my first actual real post on the forums, but been learning a lot on wood working and how to use a router. This site is really great !

My first major project I wanted to start is building a built in entertainment/cabinet in our new house. 

I'm pretty familiar in building wood things and paying attention to instructions, but any help would be appreciated. I've been searching online on plans or how to build one, but been pretty confused a little on how to start with this project.:blink:

I want to build something like this:










or










Except it will be just a plain White. I don't want to do anything fancy yet, just pretty much a basic entertainment center with cabinets.

The Dimensions would be 70"x26"x96". 

Any help would be greatly appreciated to help me start out ! Thanks guys !


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Chris, 
I would imagine in your dimensions that the 26" is the depth. Do you really need 26" depth? Most modern TV's are a flat screen & don't require a large depth. With a design like the white entertainment center you could build the sides with a 12" to 15" depth & a center section 15", 18" to 20" depth. I would build this style in 3 pieces then attach together. For a built in like your first picture you will need enough wall depth to accommodate the design.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Chris,

Ask yourself how long you're planning on keeping it and how long you expect to stick with a CRT television. If you're like me (that is, work as long on something as I do then expect to use it for quite a while) that may sway our depth opinion... one way or the other.


----------

